# just for fun



## alwaysbella (Jul 24, 2008)

What's your # one perfume rigth now and/or body spray?
no more that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






What do you think about estee lauder "sensuous"?

My perfume: lately since is the new aroma that i have at home i have to say Jlo's Desire perfume

Body Spray: bedandbodyworks :Japanese Cherry Blossom


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 24, 2008)

I wear my BBW Sheer Freesia a lot because its so light and girly and guys love it lol

I have been wearing my Turquatic Heat a lot too, I love how it smells on me when it fades out...yum

And EVERYONE likes when I wear my Exotic Coconut lotion frm BBW....


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 24, 2008)

i absolutely adore Joop Femme


----------



## rbella (Jul 24, 2008)

Eau d'rbella.
J/K.  I love Michael by Michael Kors and although it's not a spray, I usd NARS' Monoi Body Oil religiously.


----------



## xtiffineyx (Jul 24, 2008)

I wear Philosophy's Pure Grace perfume if I'm going out somewhere nice, but for everyday I wear Bath & Body Work's Exotic Coconut. It smells soooo Summery! I love it!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 24, 2008)

Since it is summer I use Escada Tropical Punch and the body spray I love is B&BW Moonlight Path.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 24, 2008)

My top two are Vera Wang's Princess and Dior (?) Angel or Demon.
I like sweet smells.


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 24, 2008)

I love Princess by Vera Wang, Burberry Brit by Burberry & Jadore by Christian Dior are my fav's for the summer


----------

